# How to Unzipper?



## hyde76 (Jan 7, 2003)

I zippered one of my hdvr2's about a year and 1/2 ago and I've not touched it since. I don't use the HMO features and I've never been able to get the wireless working so I finally gave up. Now with all the DST stuff going on and the cryptic slicing stuff, I figure it's got to be easier to just unzipper the thing. Are there instructions on how to unzipper? If I do this, will I lose the recordings on the drive? My thoughts were to unzipper, let it upgrade to 6.3a and then rezipper at some point down the line when all is a bit easier to comprehend.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

When you ran the Zipper it installed a bunch of files onto the Tivo drive. If you check the hacks directory you'll find a script called tweak_uninstall.sh. Just run it from a bash prompt and it will uninstall everything the enhancement script installed. The Zipper script just set up the basic networking functions and copied over the hack files that will still be resident on the drive. You can basically disable everything else by renaming the rc.sysinit.author file or removing it altogether. When you reboot the Tivo it won't see the rc.sysinit.author file and therefore won't initiate any of the hacks at bootup.


----------



## hyde76 (Jan 7, 2003)

I won't lose access to the shows already on the hard drive? It'll be like a regular unhacked TiVO? It'll get the 6.2a update like any other HDVR2? Thanks!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

hyde76 said:


> I won't lose access to the shows already on the hard drive? It'll be like a regular unhacked TiVO? It'll get the 6.2a update like any other HDVR2? Thanks!


No you won't lose any shows. They'll be fine. If you want your tivo to naturally update to 6.2a, then remove upgradesoftware=false from your bootpage and plug in the phone line. Before connecting the phone, make sure you have disabled all your hacks as captain_video explained.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

All this 6.2a stuff has me confused.

Would it work to do the following:

"Unzipper" the TiVo's, let them upgrade to 6.2a, then using the new superpatch, rerun the zipper.

Sounds too easy!


----------



## hyde76 (Jan 7, 2003)

Would it work to do the following:

"Unzipper" the TiVo's, let them upgrade to 6.2a, then using the new superpatch, rerun the zipper.


This is exactly what I had in mind. A natural upgrade followed by a quick rezipper with the new superpatch. Anyone?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

unning tweak uninstall won't put you tivo in an unhacked state
you need to execute installsw.itcl without modifying it
it is in /tvbin.
execute it using installSW.itcl "tivosoftwareversion" use one of the file names found in post 11 here
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4882399&&#post4882399
use the one that corresponds with your service number (the last 3 digits)
after this is complete, you will have an unhacked tivo running 6.2a


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> unning tweak uninstall won't put you tivo in an unhacked state
> you need to execute installsw.itcl without modifying it
> it is in /tvbin.
> execute it using installSW.itcl "tivosoftwareversion" use one of the file names found in post 11 here
> ...


Am I correct in assuming that this is in addition to using the tweak unintall?

Gee, I wish I knew someone capable of writing some instructions that would lay out all of the steps required to do this.  Or to use the slicer to accomplish the same end result.

I even have an original name for the instruction packet. This person could call it the "Unguide to Unzippering". I wouldn't even charge em a royalty for using the title. 

I have this gut feeling that DTV is going to start using the new guide system pretty soon, and when they do everybody that is just holding off for now are going to be stampeding to do the upgrade to 6.2a. And as a result there will be tons of boxes in various states of doorstop status. Seems like it would be more orderly if we started upgrading now and building a thread or wiki with the tried and true steps to take to accomplish the transition.

Of course my proposal is selfish in nature. As I have told Russ before, I am not an innovator. I just sit back and read all of the approaches that others have used and gradually determine which one i want to take - based upon my limited knowledge and experience. Unfortunatley so far it seems to be "hit and miss" on the feedback on folks personal experience and the steps that they utilized.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

no need to do tweak uninstall. the installsw.itcl builds a new system partition and installs the new software.
the Zipper works just fine on 6.2a. All you have to do is run the new superpatch to get hmo/mrv back and turn off encryption etc. There's a lot of panic going on about 6.s and hacking it. The heavy lifting has been done. It really is as simple to do as I and others have laid out here.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

So, it appears to me that I need to run installSW.itcl "tivosoftwareversion", then build a new zipper disc with the new superpatch, and zipper from the beginning again. 

Will the zipper recognize the new superpatch name?

I'm about to try it out on a TiVo that has recordings on it!


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

jporter12 said:


> So, it appears to me that I need to run installSW.itcl "tivosoftwareversion", then build a new zipper disc with the new superpatch, and zipper from the beginning again.


This is what I did last night without a hitch. In hindsight, I wish I had uninstalled tweak or manually deleted some of the files to clean things up before the partitions flipped.



jporter12 said:


> Will the zipper recognize the new superpatch name?


Yes it will. Just make sure to only put the new one on the disk.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> unning tweak uninstall won't put you tivo in an unhacked state
> you need to execute installsw.itcl without modifying it
> it is in /tvbin.
> execute it using installSW.itcl "tivosoftwareversion" use one of the file names found in post 11 here
> ...


Gunny, when I run

```
installSw.itcl 6.2-01-2-301
```
I get

```
03/04:19:04:52: installSw.itcl:  SwSystem 6.2-01-2-301 is already active.
```
What now?


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> Gunny, when I run
> 
> ```
> installSw.itcl 6.2-01-2-301
> ...




```
installSw.itcl 6.2a-01-2-301
```
I'm not Gunnyman, but how about this?

Oops! You left out the "a"!


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

You need to have the slices on your system to do that.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yeah since 6.2 is already active, you can't re-install it.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

So to get where a zippered 6.2 will be "unzippered" (at least to the point that it will get 6.2a and install making an unhacked tivo) I would just run tweak_uninstall?


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

No need to do that even just use installSw.itcl 6.2a-01-2-301 then you'll have a fresh, unhacked 6.2a. Then you would need to go through the zipper process, using the 6.2a version of superpatch.


----------



## Gargoyle557 (Dec 1, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> Gunny, when I run
> 
> ```
> installSw.itcl 6.2-01-2-301
> ...


Couldn't you just modify the installSw.itcl file to install the 6.2 even though it is already active?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

jporter12 said:


> No need to do that even just use installSw.itcl 6.2a-01-2-301 then you'll have a fresh, unhacked 6.2a. Then you would need to go through the zipper process, using the 6.2a version of superpatch.


And if *I dont have 6.2A* (which is my point!!!!) which orifice do I pull it from?

I want to go from 6.2 zippered to 6.2 unhacked to the point that it will *upgrade itself to 6.2a unhacked*!!!!

Do I have enough emphasis now?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Look if you have the slices run the installSw.itcl WITHOUT modifing it - the unit will reboot and you will have an unhacked 6.2a system. If you do not have the slices then either you wait for them or you modify the bootpage to not have the upgradesoftware=false. Of course your unit will STILL have to wait for the software to get to it. Making your unit "unzippered" is not going to get the software to it any faster.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> And if *I dont have 6.2A* (which is my point!!!!) which orifice do I pull it from?
> 
> I want to go from 6.2 zippered to 6.2 unhacked to the point that it will *upgrade itself to 6.2a unhacked*!!!!
> 
> Do I have enough emphasis now?


I never saw that stated, sorry! I don't understand the rhyme and reason for some people getting the slices, and others not getting them. I don't think it has anything to do with it being hacked. My TiVo's were both Zippered, therefore software_upgrade=false on both, and they got the slices, but did not install.

I'm actually working on this right now, for my MRV only unit, that does not get connected to the dish. I messed the drive up with trying some stuff, so I'm at square "0" with it! I'm thinking about copying my original drive to it, and starting over, or maybe even installing the original drive, and connecting it for a few days to see if it will come down to me. I'm not really all that concerned about getting that one up to 6.2a, since all I do with it is MRV, but if one day, I were to subscribe it, I would need 6.2a, so I may as well try to get it now, and maybe help someone in the process!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

JW
it appears the slices aren't in the stream anymore. There's no reason to unhack the tivo to get them, because one of my zippered units had the slices.
However if you want to do it, you can
all you have to do is 
1) remove the route commands from author
2) modify bootpage to remove upgradesofware=false
3) connect the phone line. 
Now, assuming they put the slices back in the stream, they will download, and be installed on your next successful phone call.
Now I emphasize again, hacked tivos WILL get the slices from the sat stream, as soon as DTV puts them back, but it looks like they're gone and have been for a few days now.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

ttodd1 said:


> Making your unit "unzippered" is not going to get the software to it any faster.


Absolutely correct, BUT it is one less thing to worry about as a reason for not getting slices and It is something I can do now so I can tell the spousal unit the tivo isn't hacked anymore so that can't possibly be a reason the tivo hasn't updated. If the wife isn't happy, no ones happy.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

You could tell the "spousal unit" that now and she wouldn't know the difference.... 

As Gunny said even hacked units will get the slices - both mine did. And thanks Gunny for pointing out about the route lines I forgot about those....


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Unfortunately she does know the difference, Hacked ones have MRV. I guess I'll tell her it can't be done without losing her programs.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Doing the steps that Gunny has laid out does not stop MRV..... In order to stop that you would have to put the original tivoapp back on the unit.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

Or, just "break" the networking....


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

jporter12 said:


> Or, just "break" the networking....


Exactly. Unplug the network cable and MRV disappears.


----------



## ssstivo (Jan 8, 2004)

JWThiers said:


> Unfortunately she does know the difference, Hacked ones have MRV. I guess I'll tell her it can't be done without losing her programs.


Follow Gunny's guide to call in via the internet and it will stop your MRV from working.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

ttodd1 said:


> Doing the steps that Gunny has laid out does not stop MRV..... In order to stop that you would have to put the original tivoapp back on the unit.


Actually, running installSw replaces tivoapp with a fresh one.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

After the installSw.itcl, in order to rezipper do you have to pull the drive or can it be done over serial? Thanks Michael


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

WhyMe said:


> After the installSw.itcl, in order to rezipper do you have to pull the drive or can it be done over serial? Thanks Michael


Yup! This is the method I suggested, and used to upgrade to 6.2a. In my opinion, if you don't have an issue with pulling the drive, it's the best, that way you can download the newest zipper files, and get the latest and greatest updates of any of the hacks. Also, if you do this to get to 6.2a, you would need the superpatch for 6.2a, since it's different than the one for 6.2.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Is the zipper site updated with the new Superpatch for 6.2a or do I need to get it from DDB? Thanks


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

DDB as always.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

rbautch said:


> Actually, running installSw replaces tivoapp with a fresh one.


Yes I know that - but the initial steps BEFORE the upgrade will take place will not stop MRV. That was the point I was trying to make. He did not have the slices so could not run installSw so the tivoapp would not have been replaced by doing Gunny's steps which is what JW (as I interpted) was thinking. Of course once he got the new software and it installed MRV would be gone.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok one more question, once I make my new zipper disk with the new Superpatch and load it. When I run the enhancements is it going to try and download from the zipper site instead of taking it off the disk? Thanks Michael


----------



## dcbarry (May 21, 2002)

WIth all the yelling on the other board, I can't determine --- what post (or filename) is the definitive superpatch for 6.2a? I still don't see that nutcase made an offical release -- did someone finally do an end run and create a version that I'm not seeing?

(I really, really tried. Really! A thead number/post number would really be appreciated.)



Oh, and just to reclarify -- there is NO superpatch for the 6.3c (Hr10-250) needed.


Im gonna try to do this all again. 

Thanks in advance!


d.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

WhyMe said:


> Ok one more question, once I make my new zipper disk with the new Superpatch and load it. When I run the enhancements is it going to try and download from the zipper site instead of taking it off the disk? Thanks Michael


By saying when you run the enhancements I assume you mean tweak.sh. On the initial zipper installation (when the drive is in your PC) it makes the /hacks directory and copies, among other things, the rbautch_files.tgz into that directory. The first thing that tweak.sh does is check to see if the /enhancements directory exists. If it does that is the signal that the unit already has had the "enhancements" installed. If it is it asks to uninstall them(newer versions of tweak do it automatically older versions ask you to uninstall it). tweak next checks if rbautch_files.tgz is in the /hacks diretory. If it is NOT it goes out and gets it from the internet and puts it there, when it does exist (either you just downloaded or got there somehow) it uncompresses the file into the /enhancements directory that gets created. It then deletes the rbautch_files.tgz from /hacks ensuring that each time you run tweak it will get the latest, unless you put rbautch_files.tgz in /hacks to override that functionality.

So the answer depends on if the rbautch_files.tgz file is in the /hacks directory.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

dcbarry said:


> WIth all the yelling on the other board, I can't determine --- what post (or filename) is the definitive superpatch for 6.2a? I still don't see that nutcase made an offical release -- did someone finally do an end run and create a version that I'm not seeing?
> 
> (I really, really tried. Really! A thead number/post number would really be appreciated.)


The complete script was posted at: ddb/forum/showpost.php?p=276700&postcount=32


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

jporter12 said:


> Yup! This is the method I suggested, and used to upgrade to 6.2a. In my opinion, if you don't have an issue with pulling the drive, it's the best, that way you can download the newest zipper files, and get the latest and greatest updates of any of the hacks. Also, if you do this to get to 6.2a, you would need the superpatch for 6.2a, since it's different than the one for 6.2.


You can just run the enhancement script
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=250680
which will automatically install the "latest and greatest" updates although I'm not sure if the 2.X version of TivoWebPlus is being installed.

I'm not sure how a procedure that requires a user pull a drive, but winds up with the same hacks, is "the best".

I guess it might make some sense if the user doesn't have the slightest idea the steps that are needed to hack their unit, and who don't want to spend $20 for the slicer.

Modify one line of the install script. Run the install script. DD a kernel. Copy over two files. Rename the "firewall file". Copy the drivers if you're using an adapter that isn't supported by tivo. Reboot and then finish your hacks. Several users detail the steps that are required. Follow them if you're looking for a "walk through".


----------



## dcbarry (May 21, 2002)

MungoJerrie said:


> The complete script was posted at: ddb/forum/showpost.php?p=276700&postcount=32


Thanks, however, access to that seems to be blocked.

I am properly logged into the site. (My username appears in the corner). However, when I click the link to download, I get the "you are not authorized" prompt, along with a prompt to login.

When I try, I can download other attatchments. I've seen this behavior before when other attachements have been depreciated, so I was thinking that thi was blocked by the admins as part of the controversy.

d.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I can view it just fine


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

It looks like the file was replaced with a diff file.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

so will the slicer work for 6.2a and keep all the hacks or I still have to reload the new Superpatch? Thanks


----------



## dcbarry (May 21, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> I can view it just fine


Hi Gunny (and others)

I should be clear -- I can view the page/post --- but clicking on the link at the end of the message to d/l brings up the request to authenticate.

d.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

jporter12 said:


> *In my opinion, if you don't have an issue with pulling the drive, it's the best, that way you can download the newest zipper files, and get the latest and greatest updates of any of the hacks. *


Just stating my opinion, and said that *IF YOU DON"T MIND PULLING THE DRIVE*.

I'm not trying to take away sales from the Slicer, just offering alternatives to those that don't know there are other ways of doing this upgrade. I have heard of others having problems with running the slicer, and this may very well be user error, seeing the number of people that have successfully used it, however, with my luck, I'd mess something up, and have to go as far as to re-image, and lose my recordings, and the upgrade slices. I knew the upgrade wouldn't kill my recordings, and would be a stock 6.2a (maybe I should have backed it up for my unsubbed unit?) that I could run the zipper on.

Just for the record, I really appreciate the work people on this board, ddb, and the people at DVRupgrade, and others that I'm leaving out or don't even know of, have put into TiVo hacking.I've made purchases from DVRupgrade, and I would again, if they get an instantcake image of 6.2a up for sale.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

will the slicer for 6.3 work on 6.2a?


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

dcbarry said:


> Hi Gunny (and others)
> 
> I should be clear -- I can view the page/post --- but clicking on the link at the end of the message to d/l brings up the request to authenticate.
> 
> d.


That's strange; I just downloaded it again a second ago. Worked fine for me.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm selling my HR10-250 and want it in an "unhacked" state so would it be correct in my case to run the tweak uninstall and then delete the author file or is there anything else I need to do?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the "legal" thing to do is re-image the drive, since the hacked kernel isn't supposed to be included on a resale.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

pdawg17 said:


> I'm selling my HR10-250 and want it in an "unhacked" state so would it be correct in my case to run the tweak uninstall and then delete the author file or is there anything else I need to do?


Make sure you don't have upgrades blocked in the bootpage. Next upgrade will wipe out the killed kernel. Actually the next upgrade will wipe out most of the hacks.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

all of them actually


----------

